# Zinc Chromate



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

Is there a company that makes either Zinc Chromate Green or Zinc Chromate Yellow in a spray can? I hate using the airbrush for these colors.


----------



## Pidg (Jan 15, 2005)

Spray cans are available from Tempo. Any aircraft parts sales house stocks them. I would suggest you try Aircraft spruce and specialty Co. The have a web site, and take credit cards. I've been in the aviation industry for 30 years, if you need any help, I'd be glad to do it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Not in model paint form. The Tempo stuff is for real planes and might be too thick and "hot" for model applications.


Wayyyyyyy back Pactra has ZC Green in a spray. I used it in the early 70s.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

i loved pactra paints. their flat black was the best! ok im old.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

My fav old pactra shade was "Hot Rod Primer". "Corsair Blue" was good too.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Come to think of it, the only 100% accurate zinc chromate I know of is the little Testors square bottle!


----------

